# Solid Bottom Board and Top Cover



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I can see it could serve if you never need to move a colony and the pallets are sitting on a flat surface.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

Dang....that's a cool idea.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

What happens when you flip the lid and put it on top, doesn't rain get stuck in the corners of the rim and have a chance to soak into the wood? Why not just use it with a 3" top entrance as well?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Fishman43 said:


> What happens when you flip the lid and put it on top, doesn't rain get stuck in the corners of the rim and have a chance to soak into the wood? Why not just use it with a 3" top entrance as well?


It's Advantech.....rain does not bother it and I find it usually dries out very quickly. I tried what you suggested and found that the bees will build a lot of burr comb between the top of the frames and lid when they have that space. If you use it as a bottom board b4 using it as TC the bees coat the bottom with propolis and you have a natural "paint job." Besides, I get the advantech for free (most of the time) from scraps the builders do not use...


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is the rim depth as a bottom board?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

3/4" but you could make it as you see fit. It works for me since I'm sliding in a vaporizer.......


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Vance G said:


> I can see it could serve if you never need to move a colony and the pallets are sitting on a flat surface.


I only use it on stationary hives ....


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

snl said:


> 3/4" but you could make it as you see fit. It works for me since I'm sliding in a vaporizer.......


Is 3/4" needed to keep the heat from melting wax on the lowest frames over the vaporizer?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Fishman43 said:


> Is 3/4" needed to keep the heat from melting wax on the lowest frames over the vaporizer?


No, not at all, it's just easier to slide in and out..........no problem on wax melting from vaporization......


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Advantech still holding up and going strong. No warping.......


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

I have access to almost unlimited amounts of stuff that looks like that. It is scraps. How can I tell if it is advantech and not just chip-board sheathing? Are using the underlayment or the sheathing?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

dsegrest said:


> I have access to almost unlimited amounts of stuff that looks like that. It is scraps. How can I tell if it is advantech and not just chip-board sheathing? Are using the underlayment or the sheathing?


According to the folks that make Advantech, each sheet is stamped with their name on it (mine is). I honestly can't tell you if it's underlayment or sheathing. I THINK it's underlayment, but not sure.......


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

snl said:


> Made from Advantech and cypress: I like using equipment for more than one purpose. Here is combination bottom and top cover. Standard solid bottom board. The underside it is mortised out to allow it to be used as top cover also.
> 
> When used as a bottom board with a small 3" entrance to allow me to slip in an OAV.
> 
> ...


Like them more than ever, but now I'm not running the mortise entirely across the top, just about 6 inches in the middle..


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

snl - Well, is the Advantech still holding up?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

marshmasterpat said:


> snl - Well, is the Advantech still holding up?


Great! Some fading, that's it. Awesome stuff.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

Using 1/2, 5/8 or 23/32 Advantech?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

1/2"


----------

